# Phillips ptv300 no boot



## mojo-rsn (May 9, 2009)

I recently bought a series 1 phillips ptv300 from a popular online auction, It worked great when I powered it up (not using a phone cord) I went through the whole menu and it worked fine. It also has a lifetime subscription.

About two days later powered it up and it will not boot, all I get on the screen is "Your receiver is starting up please wait" message, followed by a "Just a few more seconds". I hear no odd noise from the drive at all, and the green receiving light stays green.

It will stay this way for hours without booting, any ideas on how I can get this to boot again? It's kinda weird that it worked fine the first time. Is their something maybe I could try with the remote? Thanks


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

You could try kickstart code 52. But IMHO I would get a new drive, image it and install it. If your current drive is going bad, no sense in wasting time trying to get it to limp along. It will soon fail completely and you will lose all your recorded content.


----------



## chayced (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah that's a dead drive. I would attempt to get some sort of refund if it was offered from the auction. 

It's the perfect time to upgrade your drive since you have no content on it yet. Either get a instacake CD or get a preloaded drive.

Also, your lifetime sub is tied to the board not the drive. A drive changeout will not ruin your sub.


----------

